# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New 10G pictures.... opinions needed.



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I took some recent pictures of my tank and am looking for some opinions. 








Here is a pic from 11-11-03. Obviously freshly planted riccia and replanted glosso. In the corner is a A. Barteri Nana.









Pic taken on 12-6-03. You can see the obvious growth. Also note th clump of floating riccia. I've also added Eusteralis, H. Micranthemoides, and D. Diandre courtesy of James Hofteizer. He was kind enough to send me plants out of the blue at no cost. I had no idea they were coming. James, credit to an A++++ guy.

I've placed the new plants in the front until they grow out. They took a beating in the transport and I wasn't able to salvage much. After it grows out more I'll be looking for a place to stick them. I'm looking for some opinions. It seems I have an abundance of similar leaf shapes which might be a problem. Let the suggestions flow.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I took some recent pictures of my tank and am looking for some opinions. 








Here is a pic from 11-11-03. Obviously freshly planted riccia and replanted glosso. In the corner is a A. Barteri Nana.









Pic taken on 12-6-03. You can see the obvious growth. Also note th clump of floating riccia. I've also added Eusteralis, H. Micranthemoides, and D. Diandre courtesy of James Hofteizer. He was kind enough to send me plants out of the blue at no cost. I had no idea they were coming. James, credit to an A++++ guy.

I've placed the new plants in the front until they grow out. They took a beating in the transport and I wasn't able to salvage much. After it grows out more I'll be looking for a place to stick them. I'm looking for some opinions. It seems I have an abundance of similar leaf shapes which might be a problem. Let the suggestions flow.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Pictures look great!!
Just curious as to what ferts, lights, etc.
are you using on this?
I have a little Eclipse 12gal. that I have had
set up for a bit and am going to have plants in it soon..


----------



## Plecoman (Nov 24, 2003)

This tank really has some potential. It looks good, but as it matures, it will look even better. Never the less, I do have some suggestions. Get a black background. It looks better with an all green tank. Also, I would plant that floating riccia. It doesn't really add to the aquascape. Also, continue to propagate the stem plants, as I'm sure you well know. The denser the bush the better. Your glosso seems to be growing great. Post more pics soon!


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice tank.

my glossos grows quite slow with 3wpg in my 10 g with flourite. 1 new runner every 5 days. 

i would also like to know some specs. thanks


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

My specs are as follows: 4.1 WPG, Compressed CO2, KNO3, Flourish, Flourish Fe, and Fleet. 

Plecoman, I do have a black background but was messing around with PS and added a bit much blue to the pic. I have to repair a few bald spots on my riccia stones so I'll be using the rest of teh floating mat soon. 

The glosso grows pretty quickly. A few months ago 3/4 of the tank was covered in a 2 inch layer of glosso. I had to uproot and replant and only saved probably 8 small plants of the hundreds. 

I am thinking of pulling the Ambulia because it grows way too fast in a small tank and I don't really like the look of it. I would then expand and layer the riccia "mountain" further and border it on both sides by stems. Any suggestions on the Anubia? I bought it about a month ago because I wanted to give it a shot but it looks somewhat out of place to me now.

As always thanks for the ideas.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Great looking tank. The ricci mounds are really cool. What kind of plant do you have growing in the back left?

> drew

36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

That's Nesaea Pedicellata in the left rear.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## NeXuZ (Dec 13, 2003)

what and how are the plants growing on those stones, their incredible and i would love to do something like that in my tank

"Life is pleasant, Death is peaceful...It's the transition that's troublesome"
-Azimov


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

That's riccia fluitans on the rocks. Attaching them with a hairnet or something similar has become quite common. It looks really good especially if you can manage to make a multilevel display like I have, or even more complex.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It will be intersting to see when the Glosso completely covers the bottom

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

